# Woodworkers in Portugal?



## shaunmza (Sep 21, 2017)

I have been living in Portugal for just over a year, having moved here from South Africa.

In SA I had a garage and tools, not plenty, but enough to mess around on a few projects.

Here in Portugal I live in an apartment, with no spare space, but have still managed to make a table 

Anyway, we are looking to move and find a more permanent home in Portugal and are looking at central Portugal.

Finally my point, does anyone here live in Portugal? We are looking more specifically in Coimbra, Arginil, Tábua and places in a similar area.

I would like to speak with people who live in the area and get an idea of their experiences, how they find doing woodworking etc. (supplies, getting tools, people attitudes and so on)

Thanks!


----------



## Serradura (Jan 29, 2013)

I could write you a long answer, but just watch my youtube videos from the start… you will see how it is to find tools, get a workshop and materials.

NOT JUST SAWDUST


----------



## shaunmza (Sep 21, 2017)

I have (still have a few to watch)
Then I read your blog (and more to read)
Then I read your workshop series

And now I am here! Thanks to you.

I was actually going to reach out to you, so I am happy to see you are active here.

We will be driving around on the weekends from next weekend. First stop is Tábua.


----------

